# Dateirechte unter Windows auf 0777 setzen.



## timestamp (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich glaube ich habe echt alles probiert um die Dateirechte für eine PHP Datei auf 0777 zu setzen, aber sie bleiben einfach nur bei 0666. 
Ich habe es bereits mit Rechtsklick->Eigenschaften->Sicherheit (allen Benutzern Vollzugriff gegeben), icacls  cron.php /grant:r user:F, die Datei auf einen Linuxserver hochladen, dort chmod ausführen, wieder herunterladen ausprobiert.

Ich führe die Datei über eine Batchdatei aus. Das funktioniert soweit. Sobald ich allerdings die Batchdatei über den Windows Aufgabenplaner starte fehlen dem Script immer die Schreibberechtigungen.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------

